# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  مفهوم الذات الإلهية عند علماء الحديث والسنة

## نور السلفية

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين بعد أن أوضحنا منهج السلف في إثبات صفات الله تعالى وأسمائه، وأبنّا أن منهجهم لا يتجاوز الكتاب والسنة.
سنستعرض فيما يأتي الاصطلاحات التالية مرتبة:
1- مفهوم الذات الإلهية عند علماء الحديث والسنة.
2- ثم نتحدث عن معنى الإلهية لغة وشرعاً.
3- نتبع ذلك بالكلام على معنى الصفة الإلهية لغة واصطلاحاً.
4- ثم نتناول بالبحث مفهوم الذات في القرآن الكريم وفي السنة المطهرة.
أما مفهوم الذات الإلهية عند علماء الحديث والسنة:
فذاته تعالى كاملة الكمال المطلق الذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد، فلا تشبه ذاته ذوات خلقه بل لا يعلم كيف هو إلا هو سبحانه.
وذاته موصوفة بجميع الكمالات التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، وإلى هذا المعنى يشير رسول الهدى صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث يقول في بعض دعائه وتضرعاته وهو ساجد لله سبحانه: "لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك"110، وزعمت المعتزلة - وبئس ما زعموا- أن اتصافه تعالى بالصفات يتنافى والواحدانية، أو على حد تعبيرهم أن وصفه تعالى بصفات زائدة على الذات يؤدي إلى تعدد القدماء. وهو ينافي التوحيد، والمراد بالتوحيد هنا "التوحيد" في مفهوم المعتزلة الذي سيأتي ذكره وتفسيره عند الكلام على أصولهم الخمسة المعروفة111، وهو مفهوم خاطئ كما لا يخفى على كل من له إلمام بالموضوع.
بل الممنوع الذي لا يساير التوحيد الصحيح هو إثبات ذوات قديمة لا إثبات ذات موصوفة بصفات الكمال. قال صاحب المواقف: "إن الكفر إثبات ذوات قديمة لا إثبات ذات وصفات"112، وشبهة المعتزلة -كما ترى- شبهة واهية وغير معقولة، إذ لا يتصور عقلاً، موجود في الخارج وهو مجرد عن الصفات، وعلى هذا يكون وجود واجب الوجود عندهم وجوداً ذهنياً لا خارجياً. تعالى الله عما زعموا علواً كبيراً.
وأما علم حقيقة ذاته وكيفيتها فأمر لا سبيل إليه لأي مخلوق، إذ ليس من الجائز أن يحيط المخلوق بالخالق علماً وإدراكاً لحقيقته ذاتاً ووصفاً، وصدق الله حيث يقول: {وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا}113، {وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً}114، قال صاحب المواقف: "إن ذاته مخالفة لسائر الذوات، فهو منـزه عن المثل والند، تعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً"، ثم قال: "قال قدماء المتكلمين: ذاته تعالى مماثلة لسائر الذوات وإنما تمتاز عن سائر الذوات بأحوال أربعة:
1- الوجوب
2- الحياة.
3- العلم التام
4- القدرة التامة.
وعند أبي هاشم تمتاز بحالة خامسة وهي الموجبة لهذه الأربعة يسمونها "بالإلهية"، ثم قال صاحب المواقف: "لنا لو شاركه غيره في الذات لخالفه بالتعيين ضرورة الاثنينية، وما به الاشتراك غير ما به الامتياز"115 ا.هـ
قال الحافظ ابن القيم رحمه الله في بدائع الفوائد نقلاً عن السهيلي اللغوي: "وأما الذات فقد استهوى أكثر الناس ولا سيما المتكلمين، القول فيها أنها في معنى النفس والحقيقة. ويقولون: ذات البارئ هي نفسه، ويعبرون بها عن وجوده وحقيقته. ويحتجون في إطلاق ذلك بقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في قصة إبراهيم: "ثلاث كذبات كلهن في ذات الله"116، وقول خبيب: "وذلك في ذات الإله"117، قال: وليست هذه اللفظة إذا استقريتها في اللغة والشريعة كما زعموا، ولو كان كذلك لجاز أن يقال عند ذات الله واحذر ذات الله، كما قال تعالى: {وَيُحَذِّرُكُم   اللّهُ نَفْسَهُ}118، وذلك غير مسموع، ولا يقال إلا بحرف "في" الجارة وحرف "في" للوعاء، وهو معنى مستحيل على نفس البارئ تعالى، إذا قلت: جاهدت في الله تعالى وأحببتك في الله تعالى محال أن يكون هذا اللفظ حقيقة، لما يدل عليه هذا الحرف من معنى الوعاء. وإنما هو على حذف المضاف أي في مرضاة الله وطاعته، فيكون الحرف على بابه كأنك قلت: هذا محبوب في الأعمال التي في مرضاة الله وطاعته، وأما أن تدع اللفظ على ظاهره فمحال.
وإذا ثبت هذا فقوله في ذات الله أو في ذات الإله إنما يريد في الديانة والشريعة التي هي ذات الإله، فذات وصف للديانة، وكذلك هي في الأصل، موضوعها نعت لمؤنث. ألا ترى فيها تاء التأنيث وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فقد صارت عبارة عما تشرف بالإضافة إلى الله تعالى عز وجل، لا عن نفسه سبحانه، وهذا هو المفهوم من كلام العرب، ألا ترى إلى قول النابغة:
يجلهم ذات الإله ودينهم
فقد بان غلط من جعل هذه اللفظة عبارة عن نفس ما أضيف إليه"اهـ كلام السهيلي.
وقال الحافظ ابن القيم معلقاً على هذا الكلام ومستحسناً: "وهذا من كلامه من المرقصات فإنه أحسن فيه ما شاء".
وأصل هذه اللفظة هو تأنيث "ذو" بمعنى صاحب، فذات كذا صاحبة كذا في الأصل. ولهذا لا يقال ذات الشيء إلا لما له صفات ونعوت تضاف إليه فكأنه يقول: صاحبة هذه الصفات والنعوت، ولهذا أنكر جماعة من النحاة منهم ابن "هان" وغيره على الأصوليين قولهم "الذات"، وقالوا: لا مدخل للألف واللام هنا كما لا يقال "الذو" في "ذو" وهذا إنكار صحيح، والاعتذار عنهم أن لفظة الذات في اصطلاحهم قد صارت عبارة عن نفس الشيء وحقيقته وعينه، فلما استعملوها استعمال النفس والحقيقة عرفوها باللام وجردوها، ومن هنا غلطهم السهيلي. فإن الاستعمال، والتجريد أمر اصطلاحي لا لغوي، فإن العرب لا تكاد تقول رأيت الشيء لعينه ونفسه، وإنما يقولون ذلك لما هو منسوب ومن جهته. وهذا كجنب الشيء. إذا قالوا: هذا في جنب الله لا يريدون إلا فيما ينسب إليه من سبيله ومرضاته وطاعته لا يريدون غير هذا البتة. فلما اصطلح المتكلمون على إطلاق الذات على النفس والحقيقة، ظن من ظن أن هذا هو المراد من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ثلاث كذبات في ذات الله" وقول خبيب رضي الله عنه: "وذلك في ذات الإله"، فغلط واستحق التغليط، بل الذات هنا كالجنب في قوله تعالى: {يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ}119، ألا ترى أنه لا يحسن أن يقال هاهنا: فرطت في نفس الله وحقيقته. ويحسن أن يقال: فرطت في ذات الله كما يقال: فعل كذا في ذات الله، وقتل في ذات الله، وصبر في ذات الله، فتأمل ذلك فإنه من المباحث العزيزة الغريبة التي يثنى على مثلها الخناصراهـ120.

الفصل الأول: معنى الإلهية لغة وشرعاً
قال أهل اللغة: إن "إله" فعال بمعنى مفعول، مثل كتاب بمعنى مكتوب، وإمام بمعنى مؤتم به، فيكون معناه "معبود" ويقال: "أَلَه" يألَهُ بالفتح فيهما "إلهةً" أي عبادة وفيه قراءة عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما {ويذرك وإلاهتك} بكسر الهمزة أي عبادتك. وكان يقول: إن فرعون كان "يعبد" ومنه قولهم "الله" أصله "إلاه" على فعال بمعنى مفعول لأنه مألوه أي معبود، فلما دخلت عليه الألف واللام حذفت الهمزة تخفيفاً لكثرته في الكلام و"إلاَهَةُ" اسم للشمس غير مصروف بلا ألف ولام، وربما صرفوه وأدخلوا عليه الألف واللام، فقالوا: "الإلاَهَةُ" كأنهم سموها "الإلاَهَةَ" لتعظيمهم لها وعبادتهم إياها، ومنه بيت لِمَّية بنت عتبة بن الحارث:
تروحنا من اللعباء قسرا
فأعجلنا الإلاَهَةَ أن تؤويا
على مثل ابن أمية فانْعَياه
تشقُّ نواعِمُ البشر الجُيوبا121
الآلهة الأصنام سموها بذلك لاعتقادهم أن العبادة مستحقة لها وأسماؤهم تتبع اعتقادهم لا ما عليه الشيء في نفسه "التأله" التنسك والتعبد، تقول: "أَلَهَ" أي تحير وبابه "طَرَبَ" وأصله وَلَه يَوْله وَلَهَا122 ا.هـ ويقال: أله بالمكان كفرح إذا أقام، ومنه قول الشاعر:
أَلِهْنا بدار تبين رسومها
كأن بقاياها وشوم على اليد123
والإله ينطلق على المعبود بحق وباطل وأما "الله" لا ينطلق إلا على المعبود بالحق124 اهـ.
وهذه المعاني اللغوية تلتقي كلها عند الآتي:
إن لفظة "إله" مأخوذة من التأله، وهو التعبد وجمعه آلهة "وإله والآلهة" ينطلقان على كل ما عُبد بأي نوع من أنواع العبادات ولو كان المعبود جماداً.
وأما لفظ الجلالة "الله" فلا ينطلق إلا على المعبود بالحق، وهو خالق السماوات والأرض، ومدبر الأمر فيهما سبحانه.
وهذا ما يعنيه الاستثناء في قولنا نحن المؤمنين: "لا إله إلا الله" لأن المعنى نفي استحقاق العبادة عن جميع الآلهة وإثباتها لله وحده، أي لا معبود بحق إلا الله، لأنه الخالق الرازق {أَفَمَن يَخْلُقُ كَمَن لاَّ يَخْلُقُ}125، وهو سبحانه موصوف بجميع الكمالات، ومنـزه عن جميع النقائص فعيادة غيره معه أو دونه تعتبر تنقصاً له سبحانه، لأن في ذلك تشبيه المخلوق الضعيف العاجز بالخالق القادر على كل شيء القوي المتين الغني عن كل شيء، الغني وصف ذاتي له سبحانه. كما أن الفقر والعجز والضعف أوصاف ذاتية للمخلوق.
من هنا تعلم وجه خطأ أولئك الذين يفسرون كلمة التوحيد "لا إله إلا الله" بـ"لا خالق إلا الله" أو رازق أو شبه ذلك من معاني الربوبية التي لم يختلف فيها أحد من بني آدم عبر التاريخ الطويل.
والتفريق بين توحيد العبادة الذي دلت عليه كلمة التوحيد، وبين توحيد الربوبية الذي لم يقع فيه نزاع كما تقدم أمر ضروري، وتوحيد الربوبية إنما يبحث ليستدل به على توحيد العبادة الذي عجز عن تحقيقه كثير من الناس في هذا العصر، واختلط عليهم الأمر، والله المستعان.
فالتفسير المشار إليه مخالف للغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن كما ترى، فلا يلتفت إليه لأنه يتضمن تجاهل حقيقة التوحيد الذي طبقت عليه دعوة الرسل جميعاً والذي اصطدموا من أجله مع أقوامهم وهو توحيد العبادة أي إفراد الله بالعبادة كما انفرد بالربوبية سبحانه.
يقول الحافظ ابن القيم رحمه الله: "اسم "الله" دال على جميع الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى بالدلالات الثلاث:
أ- فإنه دال على الإلهية المتضمنة لثبوت صفات الإلهية له سبحانه مع نفي أضدادها عنه تعالى، وصفات الإلهية هي صفات الكمال المنـزه عن التشبيه والمثال، وعن العيوب والنقائص، ولهذا يضيف الله تعالى الأسماء الحسنى إلى هذا "الاسم العظيم" كقوله تعالى: {وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا}126، ويقال: الرحمن الرحيم، القدوس، والسلام، والعزيز، والحكيم، من أسماء الله، ولا يقال: الله من أسماء الرحمن ولا من أسماء العزيز ونحو ذلك.
ب- فعلم أن اسم "الله" مستلزم لجميع معاني الأسماء الحسنى دال عليها بالإجمال. والأسماء الحسنى تفصيل وتبيين لصفات الإلهية التي اشتق منها اسم الله.
جـ- واسم "الله" دال على كونه مألوهاً، معبوداً، تألهُهُ الخلائق محبة وتعظيماً وخضوعاً وفزعاً إليه من الحوائج والنوائب وذلك مستلزم لكمال ربوبيته ورحمته المتضمنتين لكمال الملك والحمد127.
وإلهيته وربوبيته ورحمانيته وملكه مستلزم الجميع صفات كماله، إذ يستحيل ثبوت ذلك لمن ليس بحي ولا سميع ولا بصير ولا قادر ولا متكلم، ولا فعال لما يريد، ولا حكيم في أفعاله.
وصفات الجلال والجمال أخص باسم "الله" وصفات الفعل والقدرة، والتفرد بالضر والنفع والعطاء والمنع ونفوذ المشيئة، وكمال القوة وتدبير أمر الخليقة أخص باسم "الرب" وصفات الإحسان والجود والبر والحنان، والمنة والرأفة واللطف أخص باسم "الرحمن""128 اهـ.
وكلام الحافظ ابن القيم غني عن التعليق لوضوحه في بيان العلاقة أو النسبة بين الربوبية والإلهية. وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر في كتابه مدارج السالكين: "إن توحيد الربوبية باب لتوحيد الإلهية، فإن أول ما يتعلق القلب بتوحيد الربوبية ثم يرتقي إلى توحيد الإلهية كما يدعو الله عباده في كتابه بهذا النوع من التوحيد إلى النوع الآخر، ويحتج به عليهم، ويقررهم به ثم يخبر أنهم ينقضونه بشركهم به في الإلهية، وفي هذا المشهد يتحقق مقام: {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ}، يقول الله تعالى: {وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ}"129.
هذا، وإن توحيد الربوبية محل إجماع البشر، ولا فرق بين مؤمنهم وكافرهم، بل كلهم يؤمنون بربوبيته، وإن أشرك من أشرك في عبادته.
وأما الصراخ المنكر والقول الهجين الذي سمعته الدنيا لأول مرة في الآونة الأخيرة130، والذي ينادي بكل وقاحة، بإنكار وجود الله تعالى مكابرة، وأنه ليس هو الذي خلق هذا الكون، وأن الدين إنما يقصد به تخدير الشعوب إلى آخر تلك المغالطة، فإنها تهدف إلى تضليل متعمد إذ لا مستند له من العقل والفطرة السلمية بله الشرع، ولا أرى مناقشته هنا.
وهل يناقش من ينكر وجود الشمس وهي طالعة؟!! وكيف ينكر وجود الخالق من هو مخلوق له وآية من آياته؟!!
وفي كل شيء له آية
تدل على أنه واحد
الفصل الثاني: معنى الصفة والنعت لغة واصطلاحاً
المعنى اللغوي: 
يقال: وصف الشيء يصفه وصفاً أي نعته، وهذا صريح في أن الوصف والنعت مترادفان، وقد أكثر الناس القول في الفرق بينهما ولا سيما علماء الكلام، وهو مشهور، ولا داعي للإطالة فيه. وفي اللسان: وصف الشيء له وعليه إذا حلاه، وقيل: الوصف مصدر، والصفة الحلية. وقال الليث: الوصف وصفك الشيء بحليته ونعته، والوصّاف العارف بالوصف131اهـ.
الوصيف "كأمير" الخادم أو الخادمة، أي غلاماً كان أو جارية، وربما قالوا للجارية: وصيفة والجمع وصائف، وجمع الوصيف وصفاء. وفي الأثر: "نهى عن بيع العُسَفَاء والوُصَفَاء"، وفيه حديث أم أيمن: "إنها كانت وصِيفَةً لعبد المطلب"132اهـ.
استوصف الطبيب لدائه سأله أن يصف له ما يتعالج به، والصفة كالعلم والجهل والسواد والبياض. وأما النحويون فليسوا يريدون هذا، بل الصفة عندهم النعت أي المشتقات كاسم الفاعل واسم المفعول والصفة المشبهة133اهـ.
المعنى الاصطلاحي:
والصفة في اصطلاح المتكلمين حال وراء الذات، أو ما قام بالذات من المعاني والنعوت وهي في حق الله تعالى نعوت الجلال والجمال والعظمة والكمال، كالقدرة والإرادة والعلم والحكمة.
والصفة غير الذات وزائدة عليها من حيث مفهومها وتصورها، بيد أنها لا تنفك عن الذات، إذ لا نتصور في الخارج ذاتاً مجردة عن الصفات، هذا وإن صفات الله تعالى توقيفية فلا مجال فيها للاجتهاد والاستحسان، بل الواجد الوقوف عند ما وصف الله به نفسه، أو وصفه به رسوله محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، قال الإمام أحمد في هذا الصدد: "لا يتجاوز الكتاب والسنة"، إذ لا يصف الله اعلم بالله من الله، ولا يصفه في خلقه أعلم من رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام. ولا يقال في صفاته: هي مجاز بل صفاته كلها حقيقة على ما يليق بالله سبحانه، كما أن صفات خلقه حقيقة، حقيقة تناسب حالهم وضعفهم وحدوثهم. فليست الحقيقة كالحقيقة كما هو الشأن في الذات، لأن ذات الله حقيقة، حقيقة تليق به سبحانه، وذوات المخلوقات حقيقة أيضاً، والحقائق مختلفة هنا وهناك.
فليعلم ذلك لأنه مقام مهم، ومزلة أقدام زلّت فيها أقدام كثير من علماء الكلام، والله المستعان.
فإيماننا بصفات الله تعالى على وفق إيماننا بذاته تعالى، وهو إيمان إثبات وتسليم لا تكييف فيه ولا تشبيه، وبالتالي لا تحريف فيه ولا تعطيل، بل إيماننا بالله وبصفاته في ضوء قوله تعالى: {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ}134، وقوله تعالى: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ}135، وقوله: {هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا}136، وما في هذا المعنى من نصوص الكتاب والسنة التي تدل على التنـزيه الكامل مع إثبات الصفات إثباتاً لا يصل إلى التشبيه والتجسيم.
وهذه النصوص تتفق مع الأدلة العقلية التي تدعو إلى الإيمان بجميع كمالات الرب تعالى بالجملة، كمال الذات، وكمال الصفات، وكمال الأفعال.
ولا فرق فيما ذكرنا عند السلف بين صفات الذات كالقدرة والإرادة، والعلم مثلاً، وبين صفات الأفعال كالاستواء والنـزول والمجيء لأنها كلها جاءت بها نصوص الكتاب والسنة، والعقل السليم لا يرفض ذلك، بل يبادر إلى قبوله.
فمن غير الجائز إذاً التفريق بين ما جمع الله في كتابه، أو فيما أوحى به إلى رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام.


الفصل الثالث: مفهوم الذات في القرآن الكريم
تحدث القرآن عن الذات الإلهية في عديد من الآيات "دون تصريح بلفظ الذات" وكثيراً ما يصدر الحديث باسم "الله" فالله علم على الذات العلية مثل:
- قوله تعالى: {اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ}137.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللّهُ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ}138.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللّهُ لا إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ}139.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُخْرِجُهُم مِّنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّوُرِ}140.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ}141.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ لَهُ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى}142.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ}143.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ}144.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ وَرَبَّ آبَائِكُمُ الأَوَّلِينَ}145.
- وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُّتَشَابِهًا}146  .
- وقوه تعالى: {الرَّحْمَنُ* عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ* خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ}147.
فالله والرحمن وغيرهما من أسماء الله إنما هي أعلام دالة على ذات الله تعالى، وهي مع كونها أعلاماً دالة على الذات، وهي أيضاً أوصاف كمال.
وآيات أخرى كثيرة، هذا، وليس بين المؤمنين بالله وبكتابه وبرسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام، وما جاء به من الهدى خلاف في أن مقام الإلهية فوق كل مقام. وأن ذاته سبحانه فوق كل الذوات، وأن له سبحانه الكمال المطلق في ذاته وصفاته.
ثم إنه من غير الجائز عقلاً وشرعاً محاولة إدراك حقيقة ذاته، وصفاته بل العجز عن الإدراك هو الإدراك كما يحكى ذلك عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه148.
هذا... وذات الله - مع أنها فوق أن تدرك، وفوق أن تحد - قد وصفت في القرآن بصفات كثيرة، كالإرادة والعلم، والقدرة وغيرها، وهي صفات كمال الكمال المطلق، ومع هذا فلا بد أن تضاف هذه الصفات إلى "ذات" كما تضاف مثل هذه الصفات وغيرها إلى ذاتنا مع الفارق البعيد بين كمالها في ذات الإله، ونقصها في ذات الإنسان.!!
وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم كثير من الآيات التي تضيف إلى الله صفات فعل تدل على الإيجاد كقوله تعالى: في أول ما نزل من الكتاب: {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ عَلَّمَ الإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ}149، ففي الآيات تعريف بذات الله، وأنها تخلق وتعلم، وكقوله تعالى: {اللّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِندَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ الْمُتَعَالِ}150، وقوله تعالى: {اللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاء وَهُوَ الْقَوِيُّ العَزِيزُ}151، وقوله تعالى: {قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ}152، فذات الإله ذات توصف بالسمع وتوصف بالرؤية وتوصف بالعزة والحكمة {إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَخْفَىَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء* هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاء لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ}153، وأكثر فواصل القرآن تنتهي غالباً بصفة من صفات الله تعالى، أو بالمزاوجة بين صفتين من صفاته.


ومن النوع الأول: 
قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا}154، {وَكَانَ اللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُّحِيطًا}155.
ومن النوع الثاني:
وهو الأعم الأغلب، قوله تعالى: {إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا}156، وقوله: {إِنَّ اللّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}157.
هذا... وقد كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين رضوان الله عليهم يتلون كتاب الله ويستمعون إلى آيات الكتاب وأحاديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، فما وقفوا موقف تساؤل أو حيرة أمام صفة من صفات الله، ولا وقع في تفكيرهم أن "الذات" شيء وأن الصفات شيء، أو أنهما وجهان لحقيقة واحدة، أو غير هذا مما دار حوله الجدل واشتد فيه الخصام بين جماعات المسلمين بعد أن مضى عهد الراشدين ودخلت في الإسلام مذاهب وآراء وفلسفات، مع الذين دخلوا في دين الله من فرس وروم وبربر وهنود وغيرهم.
هكذا نترك هذه الفقرة بهد أن استعرضنا نصوصاً من الكتاب العزيز في ذات الله تعالى مع الإشارة إلى موقف المسلمين الأولين من الصحابة والتابعين ومن اقتنع بمنهجهم من أهل العلم، لنرى في الفصل التالي كيف أفصحت السنة عن "ذات الله"، ولنرى هناك أقوالاً لبعض الأنبياء وبعض الصحابة مع النهي عن التفكير في ذات الله لينحصر التفكير في مخلوقات الله التي هي من آياته تعالى.

الفصل الرابع: مفهومات الذات في السنة النبوية
وقد وردت عدة أحاديث فيها إطلاق لفظ "الذات"، وإثباتها الله تعالى ومن ذلك:
أ- حديث أبي هريرة158 عند البخاري، حيث يقول الرسول الأمين عليه الصلاة والسلام: "لم يكذب إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا ثلاث كذبات، اثنين منهن في ذات الله عز وجل"159.
1- قوله: إني سقيم.
2- قوله: بل فعله كبيرهم هذا.
3- قوله لسارة هي أخته خوفاً عليها من سلطان جبار وسارة زوجته والقضية مستوفاة في صحيح البخاري.
ب- حديث أبي هريرة في قصة خبيب الأنصاري عندما قتله المشركون حيث قال:
ولست أبالي حين أقتل مسلماً
على أي شق كان لله مصرعي
وذلك في ذات الإله وإن يشأ
يبارك على أوصال شلو ممزع160
والقصة مذكورة ومكررة في صحيح البخاري في كتاب الجهاد، وفي المغازي، وفي كتاب التوحيد أخيراً.
ج- حديث ابن عباس: "تفكروا في كل شيء، ولا تفكروا في ذات الله" روي مرفوعاً وهو ضعيف، وروي موقوفاً، قال الحافظ ابن حجر: وسنده جيد.
د- حديث أبي الدرداء: "لا تفقه كل الفقه حتى تمقت الناس في ذات الله"، قال الحافظ ابن حجر: رجاله ثقات إلا أنه منقطع.
ثم قال الحافظ: ولفظ "ذات" في الأحاديث المذكورة بمعنى من أجل أبو بمعنى حق، وأردف قائلاً: ومثله قول حسان:
وإن أخا الأحقاف إذ قام فيهم
يجاهد في ذات الإله ويعدل
وهو كقوله تعالى حكاية عن قول القائل: {يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ} ثم قال الحافظ: فالذي يظهر أن المراد جواز إطلاق لفظ "ذات" لا بالمعنى الذي أحدثه المتكلمون، ولكنه غير مردود إذا عرف أن المراد به النفس لثبوت لفظ النفي في الكتاب العزيز161 اهـ.
هذا... وقد تقدم تحقيق لفظ "ذات" من حيث اللغة وفي اصطلاح المتكلمين نقلاً عن الحافظ ابن القيم في أول هذا المبحث162.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

110 أخرجه مالك 1/167، وأحمد 6/58، ومسلم 1/352، وأبو داود 1/547، والترمذي 4/524 و5/562، وابن ماجه 2/1263 من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها.
111 انظر ص: 147.
112 الأيجي في المواقف ص: 280.
113 سورة طه آية: 110.
114 سورة الإسراء آية: 85.
115 المواقف في علم الكلام ص: 269.
116 أخرجه البخاري 6/338 من حديث أبي هريرة.
117 أخرجه البخاري 7/379.
118 سورة آل عمران آية 28، 30.
119 سورة الزمر آية: 56.
120 بدائع الفوائد للحافظ ابن القيم 2/7-8.
121 تاج العروس.
122 مختار الصحاح.
123 تاج العروس.
124 المصدر السابق.
125 سورة النحل آية: 17.
126 سورة الأعراف آية: 180.
127 وسيأتي تفصيل ذلك في الفصل الثاني إن شاء الله.
128 مدارج الساكين 1/32.
129 سورة الزخرف آية: 87، وانظر مدارج السالكين 1/411.
130 هذا الكلام يعني بالنسبة للعصر الحديث، فلا يَرِدُ موقف الدهرية الذين أخبر عنهم القرآن حيث كانوا يقولون: نموت ونحيا وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر. ومن كانوا في معناهم مثل الطبيعيين القائلين في تفسير الوجود "المادة والصدفة" ويعتبر موقف الماركسيين جديداً بهذا الاعتبار أي باعتبار هذا العصر.
131 لسان العرب مادة "وصف".
132 تاج العروس، والنهاية لابن الأثير.
133 مختار الصحاح.
134 سورة الشورى آية: 11.
135 سورة الإخلاص آية: 1-4.
136 سورة مريم آية: 65.
137 سورة البقرة آية: 255.
138 سورة النساء آية: 87.
139 سورة آل عمران آية: 2.
140 سورة البقرة آية: 257.
141 سورة إبراهيم آية: 2.
142 سورة طه آية: 8.
143 سورة النور آية: 35.
144 سورة النمل آية: 26.
145 سورة الصافات آية: 126.
146 سورة الزمر آية: 23.
147 سورة الرحمن آية: 1-4.
148 مقدمة ابن خلدون ص: 435. يقال إن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه سئل بم عرفت ربك؟ فقال: عرفت ربي بربي، ولولا ربي ما عرفت ربي، فقيل له: وهل يتأتى لبشر أن يدركه؟ فقال: "العجز عن الإدراك إدراك". من كتاب حل الرموز ومفتاح الكنوز لشارح الفصوص 21، لانقطع بصحة القصة لأنها بلا سند، ولكن للاطلاع والبحث.
149 سورة العلق آية: 1-5.
150 سورة الرعد آية: 8-9.
151 سورة الشورى آية: 19.
152 سورة المجادلة آية: 1.
153 سورة آل عمران آية: 5-6.
154 سورة النساء آية: 32.
155 سورة النساء آية: 126.
156 سورة الفرقان آية: 6 وردت عدة مرات.
157 سورة البقرة آية: 115.
158 صحيح البخاري يراجع فتح الباري كتاب أحاديث الأنبياء 7/200، مطبعة البابي الحلبي وأولاده.
159 خصها بذلك لأن قصة سارة وإن كانت أيضاً في ذات الله، ولكن تضمنت حظاً لنفسه ونفعاً له بخلاف الاثنتين الأخريتين، فإنهما في ذات الله محضاً، وفي رواية هشام بن حسان: أن إبراهيم لم يكذب قط إلا ثلاث كذبات، كل ذلك في ذات الله. راجع فتح الباري 7/201 ط الحلبي.
160 فتح الباري كتاب التوحيد 17/152.
161 فتح الباري 17/153.
162 راجع ص 74.

----------


## أبو رزان زينو

> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين بعد أن أوضحنا منهج السلف في إثبات صفات الله تعالى وأسمائه، وأبنّا أن منهجهم لا يتجاوز الكتاب والسنة.
> سنستعرض فيما يأتي الاصطلاحات التالية مرتبة:
> 1- مفهوم الذات الإلهية عند علماء الحديث والسنة.
> 2- ثم نتحدث عن معنى الإلهية لغة وشرعاً.
> 3- نتبع ذلك بالكلام على معنى الصفة الإلهية لغة واصطلاحاً.
> 4- ثم نتناول بالبحث مفهوم الذات في القرآن الكريم وفي السنة المطهرة.
> أما مفهوم الذات الإلهية عند علماء الحديث والسنة:
> فذاته تعالى كاملة الكمال المطلق الذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد، فلا تشبه ذاته ذوات خلقه بل لا يعلم كيف هو إلا هو سبحانه.
> وذاته موصوفة بجميع الكمالات التي لا تعد ولا تحصى، وإلى هذا المعنى يشير رسول الهدى صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث يقول في بعض دعائه وتضرعاته وهو ساجد لله سبحانه: "لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك"110، وزعمت المعتزلة - وبئس ما زعموا- أن اتصافه تعالى بالصفات يتنافى والواحدانية، أو على حد تعبيرهم أن وصفه تعالى بصفات زائدة على الذات يؤدي إلى تعدد القدماء. وهو ينافي التوحيد، والمراد بالتوحيد هنا "التوحيد" في مفهوم المعتزلة الذي سيأتي ذكره وتفسيره عند الكلام على أصولهم الخمسة المعروفة111، وهو مفهوم خاطئ كما لا يخفى على كل من له إلمام بالموضوع.
> ...


الرجاء توضيح ما يجب اعتقاده في مسألة الذات والنفس وتحريرها

----------


## أبو رزان زينو

هل نقول أن لله ذات تليق بجلاله ليست كذوات المخلوقين من باب الإخبار والإطلاق أم من   باب الوصف مع ذكر الدليل أم نقول أن ذاته هي نفسه لأن  المحال إليه من الكتابة لم أستوعبه

----------

